# Baby Buns



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just checked today and Mocka has had her babies there are 5 ^.^ i will have pics up soon


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## mistyjr (Oct 13, 2011)

awwe, congrats! I would check them at least once a day, She looks like she built an nice nest too, In about 3 days there will be shaded fur and would tell the colors, And about 10 days their eyes will start to open and then they will get out of the nest, 

Do you have them indoors or outside?


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 13, 2011)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> awwe, congrats! I would check them at least once a day, She looks like she built an nice nest too, In about 3 days there will be shaded fur and would tell the colors, And about 10 days their eyes will start to open and then they will get out of the nest,
> 
> Do you have them indoors or outside?


They are inside and ok i checked them this morning and got pics they all seem to have nice bellys


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 13, 2011)

Omg Elaine, they are just the cutest little bunnies. :biggrin:

Who's the lucky one to be holding them?

I can hardly wait to see them. It's going to be interesting to see what colour &kind of fur they are going to have.

Susan:inlove:


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like you got 2 black otters, and you would think there would be an harlie/ tri in there, Just wait for 3 days!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 13, 2011)

:inlove:can't wait to see more.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 14, 2011)

Tiger had her babies there are 6 one is a runt and is a bit cold it put it in the middle to keep it warm and thinking of getting a heat lamp?
Here are updated pics of Mockas babies


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG Elaine they are Adorable.

I love the brown one with the white on his/her head. Actually I love them all. So cute.

Susan:inlove::heartbeat::hearts:big kiss::hearts


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 14, 2011)

:yeahthat::adorable::inlove:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 14, 2011)

I am sooo lucky I don't live in Ontario anymore... If I did I'm sure I would have at least one or two more buns to look after. 

They are ADORABLE!! I can't wait to see Tiger's buns too!


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 14, 2011)

They are gorgeous, lovely colours!


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh My! Very pretty color in babies....

looks maybe, booted castor, booted black, 2 rews, and maybe opals....


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 15, 2011)

they try to like jump its kinda cute i cant remember when do the eyes open?


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 15, 2011)

Around 10 days old


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 15, 2011)

yup, around 10 days or so... And then they will start to move out of the nesting box...


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tigers babies all 6!

















Wink the runt




Rollie




Wink and Rollie together for size difference


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 15, 2011)

Ooooh looks like you got some neat colours and patterns in Tiger's bunch.

.... must resist desire for second bun....


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 15, 2011)

very nice babies, Awwe , The dad must had harlie in hes background, I know you dont know, But they both have to have the gene to throw babies!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 16, 2011)

honestly i am just glad everyone is healthy with big full bellies and toasty warm ^.^


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2011)

We need some updated pictures Elaine.

Susan


----------



## Hill-Hutch (Oct 20, 2011)

O my gosh! Congratulations! Their so cute!!!

I love the patterns on Tigers kits! I can't wait to see the updated pictures!!!!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 20, 2011)

We lost Wink :'( RIP little fighter lasted 6 days for being so small will miss you little one

I will post pics later today! I took some te other day in a basket with a bunny blanket I got from bunfest not sure about posting winks pics but I think I should she was such a beautiful bun


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 20, 2011)

sounds like it was an peanut


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 21, 2011)

Pics from two days ago

Mocka's litter
Pudge





Trix




Peek-a-Boo




Kaza




Steel





Tiger's litter
Arashi




Rollie




Arausio




Cookie




Unnamed so far




Wink


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 21, 2011)

Elaine they are adorable. 

So tiny. Love the one with white paws. Peek-A-Boo

Great blanket. I can hardly wait till Sunday when i can visit you and the babies.:biggrin2:

Do you want me to bring my camera?

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sure bring your camera


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 21, 2011)

Did your other doe have an litter?


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry messed up names 
Nicky




Cookie




Rollie





That's all the corrections >.<


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 21, 2011)

mistyjr wrote:


> Did your other doe have an litter?



Yeah Tiger was the 2ed to deliver


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 23, 2011)

Baby buns entering the terrorable twos lol keep climbing out of the nest box since their eyes are opening now on Mocka's litter >.<


----------



## yamaya17 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picture update pleaseeeee!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 23, 2011)

I went to visit Elaine and the babies today. Here are some pictures. Elaine will have to put the names to the babies. 































More to come.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 23, 2011)

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 23, 2011)

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 24, 2011)

AGH... Thank you Susan! They are just too precious... I don't think I can handle the cuteness!


----------



## Meeky242 (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh how i want that first baby! It's gorgeous! And the cuteness just made me die inside, especially those little tiny bunny ears! Hard to believe how awkwardly big they're going to get!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Susan hope you enjoyed the visit and thanks so much for the pics you have no idea how hard it is to get then to stay still then take the pic and hope they haven't wiggled out of the shot XD


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 24, 2011)

WOW! There are some colors in there, and they are tooo cute!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 28, 2011)

All babies have their eyes open Mocka's babies like being handled and getting attention but tigers babies one charges me it's quite interesting to watch will have picks up soon just doing home renovations at the moment


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 31, 2011)

Mocka's babies






http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp276/Koumyou_69/7e64c04f.mp4

Not sure which will work but both the same video


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG Elaine what a cute video.

That's toooooooo much cuteness in one place.

We need to do a photo shoot again soon. I need to find my Flip camcorder.

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Nov 9, 2011)

New pics of mockas babies tigers won't stay still will try later with them


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 9, 2011)

OMG Elaine, they are ADORABLE.:inlove::big kiss::heartbeat::inlove::big kiss::heartbeat:

How old are they now?

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mockas are exactly 4 weeks today and tigers will be 4 weeks on friday


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 9, 2011)

Way too much cuteness! :inlove:


----------

